# Just Won Spring Break 300 !!!!



## Melsloft (Apr 27, 2007)

hey guys just won equal first today!!! my bird was 1st on drop with 2 other birds second in trap!!!!! tough 300M race all headwinds 1000 yard per minute,,, shes a van Reet!!!

www.melsloft.com


----------



## [MN]eXist^_^ (Feb 13, 2009)

ConGrats


----------



## bbcdon (Oct 16, 2007)

Congratulation on your win


----------



## Bluecheckard (Jun 23, 2008)

Wow Congrats!!!


----------



## Kal-El (Oct 10, 2008)

What is the background of your Van Reet?


----------



## RodSD (Oct 24, 2008)

Congrats! Is 300 mile considered medium distance or long distance race? I am thinking that 400-500 miles are long distance and anything above that very long distance.


----------



## Melsloft (Apr 27, 2007)

*Spring break 300*

thankyou u all!!!!!!!! actually this race is held in Utah and is considered one of the toughest 300m race courses in the coutry the birds have to deal with High mountains and head winds this is not for the fainted hearted you need tough birds to fly there,, She is a small Van Reet I'm you all will see on the Digest cover  we did good also last year placing equal first as well


----------



## ace in the hole (Nov 27, 2007)

She is a small Van Reet I'm you all will see on the Digest cover :) we did good also last year placing equal first as well[/QUOTE said:


> Congrats.......
> 
> Now, my question is..... was last years bird from the same family of birds?
> 
> Ace


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

Congratulations!!


----------



## SmithFamilyLoft (Nov 22, 2004)

Melsloft said:


> hey guys just won equal first today!!! my bird was 1st on drop with 2 other birds second in trap!!!!! tough 300M race all headwinds 1000 yard per minute,,, shes a van Reet!!!
> 
> www.melsloft.com



*CONGRADULATIONS !!!*


----------



## Lovebirds (Sep 6, 2002)

*WAY TO GO!!! *


----------



## spirit wings (Mar 29, 2008)

good job, to you and your winning pigeon!


----------



## Melsloft (Apr 27, 2007)

*Spring Break 300*

thankyou all again !!!!!!!!! yes this bloodline was the same that also did well for me last year
Mel

www.melsloft.com


----------



## hillfamilyloft (Jun 22, 2005)

Kal-El said:


> What is the background of your Van Reet?


Here is a good family of those Van Reets you were looking for. 

I have also had luck with some of my Van Reet Crosses. Funny that I thought they were sprint birds, but I found out a few days ago that I had a 1/2 Van Reet win at 250, a day bird at 400 and finish 9th in an old bird 500 in Grand Junction last year. 

Sound like a nice family of Van Reets you have there. Have they won at longer distances?

Randy


----------



## Alamo (Nov 22, 2008)

*Weld Done !!*....Alamo


----------



## MaryOfExeter (Sep 30, 2007)

Congrats!


----------



## Melsloft (Apr 27, 2007)

*Spring Break 300*

Hi yes they have also flown very well out to the 400 and 500 races as old birds,, I think its like evertything else you have to weed em out and keep what your looking for

Mel
www.melsloft.com


----------



## g0ldenb0y55 (Dec 23, 2008)

Congrats on your win! Do you have pics of the bird?


----------



## Margarret (May 3, 2007)

Congratulations! 


Margaret


----------



## maine123 (Sep 21, 2007)

Congrats. I live in Utah and had no idea that the race was happening. Do you live in utah?


----------



## Melsloft (Apr 27, 2007)

*Spring Break 300*

Noep I live in NY Long Island


----------



## Brummie (Feb 16, 2009)

*Duh!*



Melsloft said:


> hey guys just won equal first today!!! my bird was 1st on drop with 2 other birds second in trap!!!!! tough 300M race all headwinds 1000 yard per minute,,, shes a van Reet!!!
> 
> www.melsloft.com


Buy a space in a racing mag, ya cheap bastard.


----------



## Brummie (Feb 16, 2009)

It's pepole like you that just piss me off, you degenerate the sport.we go "your" way,there won't be a pigeon flyer in the United State's within ten years. We, and I mean we have got to bring pigeon flying back into the realm's of the working class. Damn it, we started it. This sport/ hobby is being hijacked by the rich and affluent.


----------



## ohiogsp (Feb 24, 2006)

Brummie said:


> It's pepole like you that just piss me off, you degenerate the sport.we go "your" way,there won't be a pigeon flyer in the United State's within ten years. We, and I mean we have got to bring pigeon flying back into the realm's of the working class. Damn it, we started it. This sport/ hobby is being hijacked by the rich and affluent.


Wow, are you serious? This has always been a sport that anyone could win at even without a bunch of money and still is. It maybe hard to win one loft races against the big money birds but you just have to step it up. One loft racing is not what our sport was or is dependant on anyway. People racing their own birds is the majority of this sport. And like the greats you have to make it happen with blood, sweat, and tears. All the money in the world won't make a pigeon fly around the block without alot of hard work on your part. Maybe you should look in the mirror if you can't win.


----------



## ohiogsp (Feb 24, 2006)

Great job Mel !!!!


----------



## Melsloft (Apr 27, 2007)

*Spring Break 300*

wow !! ddi I miss something what happened there???????? I get her back later this week and I'm going to put her on teh cover of the digest for sure,, I'll post her pic once i have it all set up.. again what was that all about?
Mel
www.melsloft.com


----------



## pigeon_racer (Jan 12, 2009)

*Win*

Mel,

Congrats!! Good job! As for "Brummie", get a life man!

Ralph


----------



## Melsloft (Apr 27, 2007)

*Spring Break 300*

Thankyou  now ur a good man I'm only proud to have bred for 2 years straight birds that can compete well in headwinds of 25-40 mph and climb mountains and high altitudes that is my pride,, hey I wish everyone in our sport does well and I still consider myself lucky so no real brags here just wante dto pass along the good news  as they say

Your in the sport
Mel
www.melsloft.com


----------



## g0ldenb0y55 (Dec 23, 2008)

Wow! Brummie, take it easy bro....Mel is just sharing the excitement....take a chill pill...


----------



## Brummie (Feb 16, 2009)

*Is this an advertisment?*



Melsloft said:


> hey guys just won equal first today!!! my bird was 1st on drop with 2 other birds second in trap!!!!! tough 300M race all headwinds 1000 yard per minute,,, shes a van Reet!!!
> 
> www.melsloft.com


Like I said before, buy a page in a pigeon magazine if you want to advertise .


----------



## Brummie (Feb 16, 2009)

*Wow*



g0ldenb0y55 said:


> Wow! Brummie, take it easy bro....Mel is just sharing the excitement....take a chill pill...


And advertising a "product". You take a pill!


----------



## Lovebirds (Sep 6, 2002)

HELLO??? What's the problem here Brummie? At first I thought you were kidding. Are you telling us that if you won a big race (or a small one for that matter) you wouldn't share it with "what I THOUGHT were your friends" here on PT?
Well, let me tell you....I don't win a lot of races but you best believe WHEN I do and I WILL win one SOMEWHERE, SOMETIME, I'll let EVERYBODY here know it.............I might even send you a special PM now..........
GEE WIZ.............this place is getting to be a little rediculous........


----------



## g0ldenb0y55 (Dec 23, 2008)

Okay....You have some serious issues bro...getting all upset over nothing in front of your computer is really sad. Maybe you should get off the PC and get some fresh air! Hang out with your birds, Breathe a little! LOL


----------



## Lovebirds (Sep 6, 2002)

Melsloft said:


> wow !! ddi I miss something what happened there???????? I get her back later this week and I'm going to put her on teh cover of the digest for sure,, I'll post her pic once i have it all set up.. again what was that all about?
> Mel
> www.melsloft.com


Not you didn't miss anything.....if you did, we ALL missed it........LOLWe're not really sure..............just enjoy your win AND your bird and don't worry bout' it.............
That's what I would do............


----------



## maine123 (Sep 21, 2007)

Brummie... yeah, this is rediculous. Im not trying to be mean, but you flipped out for no reason. Mel was just sharing excitment. Its cool when people win, and I don't know about everyone else, but I like to hear it if someone won. 

And if it was advertisment (im not saying it is). what does it matter if it is posted here. Just put it in the birds for sale section. You Don't have to waste money for magazine spot, why not take the oppurtunity if it is free. whats wrong with that. As long as it is in the right section, does it really matter?

Mel... again congrats on the win, I hope you win many more races.


----------



## maine123 (Sep 21, 2007)

Could you post a pic of your bird mel... I would love to see it!


----------



## Melsloft (Apr 27, 2007)

Scott, Renne and everyone who was supportive in OUR dieing sport (now u know why who wouldnt get truned off with people like Brummin) THANKYOU GUYS!!!! Just wanted to share my good news thats all plain and simple,,, Scott once I get 707 back I call her "HOTSHOT" I'll post her pic looks like it will be next tuesday... thanks again guys..

Mel
www.melsloft.com


----------



## whitesnmore (Sep 9, 2004)

Lovebirds said:


> Not you didn't miss anything.....if you did, we ALL missed it........LOLWe're not really sure..............just enjoy your win AND your bird and don't worry bout' it.............
> That's what I would do............


Brummie is whining about them putting the link to their web which advertises young for sale off their winners. Bit of jealousy it seems to me. Several members have links to webs on here and I dont see the outrage on theirs. Who cares if they want to sell some birds to recoup their expenses and pay a little money for their hard work. I dont care what any one says, it is not luck that made this win happen it was hard work by both the handler and the bird.
Congrats on the win. Hope you have many more.
Ken


----------



## Melsloft (Apr 27, 2007)

*Spring Break 300*

Ken thankyou very much it is alot of hard work...... of course we all put our links that is a primary way of connecting and communicating I mean it is 2009 ..... look at facebook? I also am lucky enough to have developed my own website .. it gives me pleasure to picture and showcase the birds I have bought and selected ,,, this stuff is not easy,, and if you got something that clicks hey we have to highlite that.... that's what we live for good results is the final goal... and if we don't get them we look on how to get them .. honest this sport is about the same as any other sport fishing, horses, dogs, running, u name it we all want results at the end that's the bottom line.....I hope I didn't offend others here .. just very proud plain and simple...by the way I do feel I have something special going on this is one of the toughest courses in the country,, now 2 years straight I have been in the money I'm proud of that...

Mel
www.melsloft.com


----------



## spirit wings (Mar 29, 2008)

Advertise all you want! you deserve it....nice win, nice birds. don't let anyone rain on your parade I say.


----------



## g0ldenb0y55 (Dec 23, 2008)

spirit wings said:


> Advertise all you want! you deserve it....nice win, nice birds. don't let anyone rain on your parade I say.


Well put Spirit! I agree 100%! Congrats again Mel!

Henry


----------



## fastpitch dad (Nov 21, 2007)

Melsloft said:


> now 2 years straight I have been in the money I'm proud of that...
> 
> Mel



Fastpitch here--

And you should be


----------



## ace in the hole (Nov 27, 2007)

*I'm Glad That's Over!*

Mel, you do have something to be very proud of and many friends here to share it with. Thank you for sharing. When you win next year I expect to hear about it here. Oh, and after that I may be talking to you about getting some of those Van Reets from you myself... lol

Yours In Sport,

Mark/Ace


----------



## Melsloft (Apr 27, 2007)

*Spring Break 300*

hehe thank you thank you again!!! Yeah thats my next mission to do well again next year believe me I'm strategizing already its like playing chess only you need to have all ur points covered.  I also now have SPECIAL pairings from birds that have flown the course as another weapon!

www.melsloft.com


----------



## maine123 (Sep 21, 2007)

Congrats again, 

but one quick question. you know how under your name it says pigeon, matriarch, or squab, so on. What does "Registered User*" its under brummies name, and i have seen it before. What does it mean?

can't wait to see a pic of your winner mel!


----------



## Melsloft (Apr 27, 2007)

*Spring Break 300*

I have no idea no what that means to be honest,, maybe its just a matter of choice?

Pictures will follow looks like now I will get her back Tuesday

Mel
www.melsloft.com


----------



## g0ldenb0y55 (Dec 23, 2008)

maine123 said:


> Congrats again,
> 
> but one quick question. you know how under your name it says pigeon, matriarch, or squab, so on. What does "Registered User*" its under brummies name, and i have seen it before. What does it mean?
> 
> can't wait to see a pic of your winner mel!


I think he got banned by a mod? That's a good question.... If he did that's good because he needed a break anyway....


----------



## maine123 (Sep 21, 2007)

Well I heard it just means there posts are being monitered.


----------



## LUCKYT (Jan 17, 2009)

Alright... i have been discussing this with Brummie, and have been giving him a hard time..... SO... I went to this website that was posted. This is NOT a Hobby Flyer, trying to recoup costs. this is a commercial LOFT. 400.00 for one bird? IF it was some young or hobby flyer trying to just recoup Costs.. I never would have looked at the site.... BUT i know Carl. And was wondering why he hit on the subject so hard. YOU folks are wrong... SO... Can CBS lofts come on here and Advertise? THAT my Friends, is all it was. I Apoligize to you Carl with all my heart, my good friend...Dave


----------



## Lovebirds (Sep 6, 2002)

So, we don't have ANY other commercial loft members here on this site? No one that has a "professional" web site? No one that spends WAY more money than I can dream of on their birds. NO ONE else that has ever won a "big" money race and told us all about it? NO ONE that would sell their birds for $400 OR MORE? 
See........I"VE been "talking" to Brummie too and personally, I think the mans got a problem. 
Sorry..........when he called me stupid and ignorant..........well, I just ain't got much use for that kind of person. 

And, I might add, that I do NOT have a problem with people advertising/selling thier birds on this site. Actually, we have a forum for just that purpose. Mel has his web site at the bottom of every post, whether he's talking about winning a race, or Borax...........
A lot of us have our web sites at the end of our post. SO WHAT?


----------



## LUCKYT (Jan 17, 2009)

Sorry Renee, How many Commercial Lofts do we have here that we PRAISE for a first,(as if they were a Newbee) that gets 400.00 bucks per bird. And if we do, we are sending the wrong message too new flyers... And any COMMENTS Carl made to too you in a private Message are between him and you... I get the feeling you were not overly kind in your messages to Him.
Gee, i cannot wait until CBS or any other reputable Commercial breeder starts coming on and giving us every race result with a link about their Birds for sale on the post. What does a new flyer think when we go head over heals Praising a person selling Birds for 400.00 bucks gets a First?(if his birds are worth that much, it had better be a first combine) Gee, that Hobby is to expensive for me. Carl gets into young flyers, and Newbees, When he was president of the Chicago, Westside club, he did more to bring in new Flyers than anyone i can remember. I should have responded when this first started, but just thought he had a bug up his butt, until i looked at the website.(which i did not do until about an hour or so ago.)
His way of expressing himself was not P.C. BUT he was on the MONEY Dave


----------



## Maggie-NC (Jun 22, 2005)

When a member has "registered user" under their site name, it means every post is monitored by the moderators. If you're banned, you can't post at all.


----------



## LUCKYT (Jan 17, 2009)

Thank you for the clarification... Dave


----------



## Lovebirds (Sep 6, 2002)

LUCKYT said:


> Sorry Renee, How many Commercial Lofts do we have here that we PRAISE for a first,(as if they were a Newbee) that gets 400.00 bucks per bird. And if we do, we are sending the wrong message too new flyers... And any COMMENTS Carl made to too you in a private Message are between him and you... I get the feeling you were not overly kind in your messages to Him.
> Gee, i cannot wait until CBS or any other reputable Commercial breeder starts coming on and giving us every race result with a link about their Birds for sale on the post. What does a new flyer think when we go head over heals Praising a person selling Birds for 400.00 bucks gets a First?(if his birds are worth that much, it had better be a first combine) Gee, that Hobby is to expensive for me. Carl gets into young flyers, and Newbees, When he was president of the Chicago, Westside club, he did more to bring in new Flyers than anyone i can remember. I should have responded when this first started, but just thought he had a bug up his butt, until i looked at the website.(which i did not do until about an hour or so ago.)
> His way of expressing himself was not P.C. BUT he was on the MONEY Dave


I give up..............not worth the effort.


----------



## LUCKYT (Jan 17, 2009)

Renee, you are right. Carl may not express himself in a P.C. way but his point was SOUND... Dave


----------



## maine123 (Sep 21, 2007)

Maybe mel was celebrating, and advertising. The advertising should have gone into the birds for sale section. But I believe this was celebrating, and a little advertising with the website, but alot of people have their websites under their name.

Maybe we wouldn't have had this argument if brummie was a little less angry. we could have posted a little more nicer. I think in a sense he was right.


----------



## Lovebirds (Sep 6, 2002)

LUCKYT said:


> Renee, you are right. Carl may not express himself in a P.C. way but his point was SOUND... Dave


OK. I give up. Maybe I AM stupid.........LOL....what is P.C.?


----------



## LUCKYT (Jan 17, 2009)

Politically correct, or not always able to get a point across with out Peeing people off... Dave


----------



## Brummie (Feb 16, 2009)

*Hey*



LUCKYT said:


> Alright... i have been discussing this with Brummie, and have been giving him a hard time..... SO... I went to this website that was posted. This is NOT a Hobby Flyer, trying to recoup costs. this is a commercial LOFT. 400.00 for one bird? IF it was some young or hobby flyer trying to just recoup Costs.. I never would have looked at the site.... BUT i know Carl. And was wondering why he hit on the subject so hard. YOU folks are wrong... SO... Can CBS lofts come on here and Advertise? THAT my Friends, is all it was. I Apoligize to you Carl with all my heart, my good friend...Dave


I love you to, my friend


----------



## Lovebirds (Sep 6, 2002)

LUCKYT said:


> Politically correct, or not always able to get a point across with out Peeing people off... Dave


LOL.......I figured that out as I was just walking in from the loft.


----------



## Melsloft (Apr 27, 2007)

*Spring Break 300*

Guys I really appreciate those that did congragulate me it means alot!! For those who think other wise let me say that this is not a GOOD place to advertize to sell birds ,, I have other means for that,,, this forum is for talking about pigeons , results, sickness u name it!! You think every guy on my train that I travel with to NYC has interest in me talking pigeons to him??? Thats why we ALL come here and chatt away ,, AGAIN I was only letting everyone know of my lucky success and thats it.... from now on I wont post my website under my name as it might set off the WRONG message to some.......

With respect
Mel


----------



## Whitefeather (Sep 2, 2002)

Melsloft said:


> Guys I really appreciate those that did congragulate me it means alot!! For those who think other wise let me say that this is not a GOOD place to advertize to sell birds ,, I have other means for that,,, this forum is for talking about pigeons , results, sickness u name it!! You think every guy on my train that I travel with to NYC has interest in me talking pigeons to him??? Thats why we ALL come here and chatt away ,, AGAIN I was only letting everyone know of my lucky success and thats it....
> 
> * *from now on I wont post my website under my name as it might set off the WRONG message to some*.......
> 
> ...


Mel,
I'm a little late on this thread, but I would like to congratulate you on your win.  

* If you're removing your website link because you want to, that's fine. 
If it's because of some of the unnecessary comments that were posted, then I would sugget you leave it as it is. 

There are lots of members who post the link(s) to their websites. 
I'm not in the racing circle by any means, but I did take a look at your website and I think it's awesome.

Cindy


----------



## Guest (Mar 28, 2009)

hey Mel I got one question for you , has anyone from this site ever bought a bird from you ,just curious ? 
Not sure how anyone got a message other then the fact that you won a race with your bird here but to me this site is no different then any other place on the web where you can find links to pigeon people selling their birds for what ever price they want  I could also put a site here saying I want 400$ per bird but it dont mean I will ever get it lol just my 2 cents on the subject  oh and congradulations on your win


----------



## Melsloft (Apr 27, 2007)

*Spring Break 300*

Thankyou!! yes to be honest with you I have never sold a bird from this site and I have no interest to sell birds from this site,, as I said thats not why I chatt here on the forum , and thi sis THE only forum I converse with

Mel


----------



## LUCKYT (Jan 17, 2009)

Sorry, Coo Cooing over a first for a guy with 400.00 birds for sale, as if it were Rod or Henry! THAN i would give a good job, and send them a cigar.
I have read most of the posts, if he does not bring up a full page add off of his web page, or try to sell pigeon photos again then i will Apoligize for my statements. 77 posts since April 07'? he comes to plug his products JMHO Dave


----------



## Guest (Mar 28, 2009)

oh Dave you need to go above the influence , hes can sell his birds for what ever he wants ,who are you to tell him differently this can be your link  besides dont you think he put out just as much money to get the birds he has ?


----------



## ohiogsp (Feb 24, 2006)

I think if commercial breeders and big time pigeon guys want to come on here and chat I would welcome them with open arms. We need people like this to help give advice and if they have a link to their site who cares it might be a good place to get quality birds. If rick from CBS were to come here I have some questions for him but I would guess most these guys would never come here and if they did someone might accuse them of just being here to promote thier business.


----------



## RodSD (Oct 24, 2008)

Can we just be friends? I know some people sell their birds at higher price. That is their business. If I want them, I'll buy them. If I don't, I'll go somewhere else. It is not like I am forced to buy from him. There are other places. In fact I went to that website even before reading his post and I was shocked at the price myself. But this is capitalistic society....

Now Dave, how did I end up with your post? I was trying to stay neutral.


----------



## Big T (Mar 25, 2008)

Children, Children!!! Now Johnny won the race and therefore earned bragging rights. I expect nothing less for any of you. Now, now, lets now be sore losers and congrad the man. 

Congrads, you have every right to be proud. Do not let anyone take that away from you.

God Help ME!!! I sound like my mother!!LOL


----------



## Maggie-NC (Jun 22, 2005)

LUCKYT, I think you just like to "stir the pot".


----------



## Melsloft (Apr 27, 2007)

*Spring Break 300*

Not sure how you guys came up with $400 bucks??? First of all I have always offered FREE birds to help starters, second sell birds for less than $200 and higher than $400,,, but again I'm not here to SELL birds only here to point out my Lucky results..
Mel





LUCKYT said:


> Sorry Renee, How many Commercial Lofts do we have here that we PRAISE for a first,(as if they were a Newbee) that gets 400.00 bucks per bird. And if we do, we are sending the wrong message too new flyers... And any COMMENTS Carl made to too you in a private Message are between him and you... I get the feeling you were not overly kind in your messages to Him.
> Gee, i cannot wait until CBS or any other reputable Commercial breeder starts coming on and giving us every race result with a link about their Birds for sale on the post. What does a new flyer think when we go head over heals Praising a person selling Birds for 400.00 bucks gets a First?(if his birds are worth that much, it had better be a first combine) Gee, that Hobby is to expensive for me. Carl gets into young flyers, and Newbees, When he was president of the Chicago, Westside club, he did more to bring in new Flyers than anyone i can remember. I should have responded when this first started, but just thought he had a bug up his butt, until i looked at the website.(which i did not do until about an hour or so ago.)
> His way of expressing himself was not P.C. BUT he was on the MONEY Dave


----------



## LUCKYT (Jan 17, 2009)

Well, Mel i can see you are very free with your info. LOL! What 81 posts or so since April, 07'? I do not like to stir the pot... i just like to call it as i see it.
Henry, Rod, and MOST others have answered to more Posts to help people than he has since 07', and that is in the Last Week or so! It is great he got a first. BUT were was he last week when some New flyer had a Question?
LOL! Dave P.S. I clearly say the price of four hundred dollars for a single Bird on his Site.


----------



## Whitefeather (Sep 2, 2002)

LUCKYT said:


> Well, Mel i can see you are very free with your info. LOL! What 81 posts or so since April, 07'?
> 
> I do not like to stir the pot... *i just like to call it as i see it.*
> 
> ...


OK, I think we *all* get how you see it. 
Let's just move on now.

Cindy


----------



## Brummie (Feb 16, 2009)

*And I'm Sorry*



Melsloft said:


> Guys I really appreciate those that did congragulate me it means alot!! For those who think other wise let me say that this is not a GOOD place to advertize to sell birds ,, I have other means for that,,, this forum is for talking about pigeons , results, sickness u name it!! You think every guy on my train that I travel with to NYC has interest in me talking pigeons to him??? Thats why we ALL come here and chatt away ,, AGAIN I was only letting everyone know of my lucky success and thats it.... from now on I wont post my website under my name as it might set off the WRONG message to some.......
> 
> With respect
> Mel


Sorry Mate. I went off, and that's not right. I am truly sorry.
I look at pigeon's, like I was when I was a kid. A pleasure that should not be unaccesible.That's all I want.
I'm not picking on you, I want some upstart to have a pigeon that maybe one day will win a race.I think we have more in common than not.


----------



## Melsloft (Apr 27, 2007)

*Spring Break 300*

Lucky= the fact that I like to post what does that mean? that I'm a hungry salesman????? I post when I have something that I am proud to show or share or if I have a question or if I can give my 2 cents in there....if you think I charge to much for birds well don't ever buy a bird from me ok do urself a favor...I really don't care if you think $400 is to much or $200 is to much ur most likely just a tire kicker anyway...now i have that of my chest 

Brummie= not a problem I just didnt undertstand where you were coming from,,, if u ever want to try a youngster from me I'm willing to send u something of HIGH quality cause I want you to be successful! but you pay shipping 

other than that I will POST a pic of my winner cause I want to share with those who want to see her! I must say this was one of the most oddest reply's on some views I have ever seen,, when someone posts something like this 80% on here were extremely NICE the other 20% dont get it! Its not about $400 birds or selling birds from my gecko here it was to say hey look I did it!!!!!!!!! I'm so HAPPY!!!!!!! can you be happy for me ???? u think those other people who charge thousands what you guys think about here ? do they even want to know? 

Mel


----------



## Whitefeather (Sep 2, 2002)

Melsloft said:


> *other than that I will POST a pic of my winner cause I want to share with those who want to see her!*
> 
> Mel


Looking forward to that, Mel. 

Cindy


----------



## Alamo (Nov 22, 2008)

MELSLOFT,was up in your area last July.....Had a wedding to go to in New Jersey...Have my wife`s best friends out on the Island...I`m from Mott St,down in Little Italy...My wife was raised in the Bronx....My dad was a pigeon flyer for 50 years..Had his lofts on Mulberry St...Went down there to meet my friends,and to eat some great Italian food...
I have Patti Loft out of the CJC flying one of my IF convention YB`s...The only thing I didn`t do when I was in New York/NJ,was loft visit...My wife said this ia a vacation from everything,including the pigeons...Yea Right !!! All I did was worry about my YB`s back in West Virginia,while I was in your area....hahahaha!!!!........Alamo


----------



## Melsloft (Apr 27, 2007)

*Spring Break 300*

Alamo thats Ironic!!! hey I also have 4 birds with Richie from Patti Loft handling my birds for the IF as well 

Mel


----------

